
How We Think, by John Dewey (1910) - mindcrime
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/37423/37423-h/37423-h.htm
======
smacktoward
If you're interested in Dewey (both the man and his ideas), I can't recommend
reading Louis Menand's _The Metaphysical Club: A Story of Ideas in America_
([https://www.amazon.com/Metaphysical-Club-Story-Ideas-
America...](https://www.amazon.com/Metaphysical-Club-Story-Ideas-
America/dp/0374528497)) highly enough. It's truly magisterial, and will give
you insight not just on Dewey but on the entire sweep of his intellectual age
as well.

------
yesenadam
Incidentally, that's by far the most attractive HTMLification job I've seen on
gutenberg.org - working index, italics, small page refs in margin, good fonts,
nice-looking para info boxes etc. Usually scanned PDFs/DjVus are an
incomparably superior reading experience, but that HTML looks very usable.
Well done!

------
gumby
I know he was a racist but I figured he also might have some good insights.
But it jarred me how often the word "race" appears in the text, though the
usage may not be what we today consider "racist". I'm not sure if my attitude
is an anachronism when I apply it to the text?

~~~
yesenadam
>I know he was a racist

Um, what are you talking about?

~~~
gumby
I'm getting John Dewey and Melvil Dewey confused.

